# bad case of cyanobacteria best treatment??



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi all,
So ive gotten myself a killer case of cyanobacteria, any experience for treating, i have read of complete blackout for at least 4 days or treating with erythromicin. Does anyone have any experience of theither of these treatments or any other that could help me. I need to loose this problem fast!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Chemiclean from Boyd Chemical.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What are the tank details? The focus should be more on the cause of the problem, though you may indeed need a short term cleanup solution.


----------



## Stoneisland2 (May 21, 2017)

I have had amazing success using UltraLife Blue-Green Stain Remover. It's available on Amazon and gets highly favorable reviews.


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi all,
in 
Many thanks for all the suggestions, i tried out the Chemiclean from Boyd Chemical, this has been awesome, one dose as directed and an increase my ferts (eazicarbo) and the cyano bit the dust. Plants growing well again now and cyano has not returned.

Thanks guys


----------

